# Cherry Audio. New release Nov 23. ARP Quadra incoming?



## doctoremmet (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## José Herring (Nov 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>



Hell Yes! I just checked out out some demos of the original and if Cherry Audio does as well as the Memorymode on this one, I'm all in. 

Just wonder Cherry Audio seems like just one dude and I can't figure out how he has been banging out these releases this fast. Maybe he's been sitting on them for years already.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 6, 2021)

If it's a Quadra that would be very cool indeed. Though, I don't see that particular pattern of colors on any of the images of a real Quadra that I have seen. (?) I'm excited to see if it is indeed a Quadra and if so I will most likely add it to my ever-growing collection of fantastic Cherry audio synths.

In the meantime, there is also a very nice fully programmable Kontakt library available from https://synthmagic.co.uk/all-products/quadra/ (Synth Magic) that's been out for a couple years now.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 7, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Just wonder Cherry Audio seems like just one dude and I can't figure out how he has been banging out these releases this fast. Maybe he's been sitting on them for years already.


The last couple of months he’s hooked up with Mark Barton a lot (a third party Voltage Modular developer) but yeah… still curious to know what the size of the actual team is…


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 7, 2021)

Wes Antczak said:


> I don't see that particular pattern of colors on any of the images of a real Quadra


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 7, 2021)

Paraphonic synths always remind me of old Jean Michel Jarre records. José, I think you’d also love their Polymode - it has that distinct Gary Numan “Vox Humana” phaser vibe as well.





This sound. God this is such a synth ANTHEM…


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 7, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>


You could hang window boxes off those keys. Deadly.

A Quadra vst would be awesome.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 7, 2021)

Speaking of Mark Barton…


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 7, 2021)

Yes, correct, and I'm pretty sure that it IS a Quadra. I was referring to the green-blue-green-blue pattern of four as shown in the Cherry Audio promo video I know... I was probably being too "picky" in my observation.



doctoremmet said:


>


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 7, 2021)

Wes Antczak said:


> Yes, correct, and I'm pretty sure that it IS a Quadra. I was referring to the green-blue-green-blue pattern of four as shown in the Cherry Audio promo video I know... I was probably being too "picky" in my observation.


Ah gotcha!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 23, 2021)

And so, it's out! Cherry Audio Quadra


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2021)




----------

